# Revell Europe Cars, Trucks (& Bus!) at the Nuremberg Toy Fair



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

Thought people might like to see some pics of what Revell Europe had on display at the recent Nuremberg Toy Fair:









Citroen 2CV









London Bus (huge 1/24 scale - I think we posted pics of this last year)









Matching London Taxi









1964 Mini-Cooper









Krupp Titan Truck









Ferrari 512TR & 250GT


----------



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferrari 599 GTO & SuperAmerica Aperta









Mercedes Gullwing Gift Set









Kenworth Dump Truck









International Lonestar


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

The Ferrari's will have a home here. Especially a gaggle of GTO's....
Chris


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I wonder if the Lonestar is pure Revell or a joint venture with Moebius? That dump bed on the K-whopper would look really nice on the back of that Lonestar!


----------



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

71 Charger 500 said:


> I wonder if the Lonestar is pure Revell or a joint venture with Moebius? That dump bed on the K-whopper would look really nice on the back of that Lonestar!


I wondered that myself when I saw the Moebius one.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

It's the Moebius kit under Revell packaging. 
Chris


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

The Lonestar is the Moebius kit. Hopefully with the recent purchase of Revell of Germany by Hobbico (Revell of U.S parent company) we will see some of this stuff here at decent prices, particularly the Mercedes gift set.


----------



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

That is a possibility as they are releasing some US stuff (like the big scale Shelby) in Europe now.


----------

